# Treasure State FT



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

What's the word from Butte? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

My source has his phone turned off......








He is judging the Open with Steve Komph, with 87 dogs I think they will have their hands full till Sunday


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

Very tough triple. Two converging retired birds. Relatively tight from side to side. But separated by distance. Impossible to line either bird as dog must negotiate ditch which pushes them left and if they go left they square and go even more left.

Huge bush dead on line to both birds in the ditch.

Very fun test to run.

I am told 50% of dogs have handled or picked up.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dog 63 is on the line.

So they will probably be running marks tomorrow morning


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

6:30 pm stopped with dog 77


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

44 dogs back for very hard double land blind in open

1,6,7,9,10,13,16,19,21-23,25-26,29,32,35?38-39,43.46-47,49,54-55,57-58,60,62,65-67,69-71,73-75,77,79,82-86


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, you weren't kidding when you said only 50% were doing it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> *44 dogs back for very hard double land blind in open*
> 
> 1,6,7,9,10,13,16,19,21-23,25-26,29,32,35?38-39,43.46-47,49,54-55,57-58,60,62,65-67,69-71,73-75,77,79,82-86


sounds like Clint and Steve are getting along just fine  (they had never met before this week)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Ted for posting. I have lots of friends running there. First time I have missed in many years.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

17 to last series of Open. Anybody have more updates?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> 17 to last series of Open. Anybody have more updates?



Are you sure that its the last series ? they had 44 going into the double land blind at mid day Saturday...were they able to complete a third series yesterday afternoon ? or was it a quick third series this morning


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> Are you sure that its the last series ? they had 44 going into the double land blind at mid day Saturday...were they able to complete a third series yesterday afternoon ? or was it a quick third series this morning


That's what I saw on Lynn Moore's FB page word-by-word.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> That's what I saw on Lynn Moore's FB page word-by-word.



then its accurate because Michael is there with at least 3 dogs, they must have started the third late yesterday and finished it early this morning, plus I forgot that Montana is MST and I am on PST ...*thanks for the update*..


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

any knowledge of what the status of the qualifying stake?


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

dscheat said:


> any knowledge of what the status of the qualifying stake?


I heard yesterday that they had 28 dogs coming back for the third series.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I wonder what the dog numbers are in the last of the Open and the same for the thrid and fourth in the Qual. I do appreciate any info anyone can and has posted.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Open results


1.Shaq w/Bill Fruehling

2.Belle -owner R.Duhon handled by Rob Erhardt

3.Pearl w/Al Wilson

4.Brook w/ Michael Moore

sorry dont know the JAMS, lost connection with Clint when he stopped for coffee


He did tell me that he had a great time judging and that MaryKent(wife) and I were right that he needs to get out and accept more judging assignments..


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any word on the AM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Open results
> 
> 
> 1.Shaq w/Bill Fruehling
> ...


Congratulations Bill And Shaq! Al, Rob, and Michael also.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill,Roband Michael.


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats to Al Wilson and Pearl. Congrats to Rob Erhardt and all of his placements in this trial.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

So Shaq has 3 wins and like 21 points
wow pretty nice
congratulations Bill and Gay
keep it up


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Am win to Brian Johnston and Fen, the only dog to do the last series without a handle!!
Sorry, I do not know who got second.
3rd, to Jim Smith and Mick
4th to Nancy White and Lilly!
Congrats on surviving a very tough Amateur!


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Brian Johnston and Fen was the only dog (7 out of 8) in the last series of the AM to do the marks clean. Everyone else had to handle or double handle. It was a bizarre thing. The judges had requested a small tree be cut down to give the dogs better visibility of the right hand mark. The tree was on the near side of the pond, but the tree was cut high and not completely cut away, so it leaned over to the right. Anyway from the line that tree trunk was directly in line with the right hand gunner position who was on the opposite side of the pond. All but one dog stopped at that damn tree and hunted instead of punching through the water, a 80 yard swim. I'll try and post a picture of it later. So a BIG Congrats to Fen, that was neat to watch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats to Brian & Fen


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Knowllwoods Sweet Lily and owner Nancy White on the Amateur 4th from your mom Nola and your brother Brig

Big Congrats to FC Fen Wizzard and Brian on the WIN


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Brian,Jim and Nancy.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Brian Johnstone and Huck on winning the Qaul.
Does anyone know the other Qual placements?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Any derby results?


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the 2 retired guns from the water marks at the AM stake. Notice the cut tree in the foreground, 7 of the 8 dogs stopped and hunted at that tree when they needed to go across the pond to get the mark.


----------

